# NAS oder doch lieber Selbstbau in ITX-Größe?



## Speeedy (17. Juni 2012)

*NAS oder doch lieber Selbstbau in ITX-Größe?*

Hallo!

Ich denke schon länger über die Anschaffung eines NAS nach und war jetzt eigentlich auch schon fast so weit mir bald eins von Synology zu zulegen.
Nun bin ich aber irgendwie auch wieder im 70335-PCGH-Team beim Folding@Home aktiv geworden und überlege gerade ob es nicht auch ein selbstgebautes sein könnte.
Das könnte dann nebenbei noch 24/7 falten.

Was sollte es können?:
          - Ich habe einen Samsung UE37D6510 Fernseher mit dem ich gerne alles streamen wollen würde was die Mediathek auf dem Server so hergibt.
          - Zugriff auf gemeinsame Daten auf dem Server vom PC, Netbook und Smartphone aus.
          - automatisches Backup von wichtigen Daten des PC's, Netbook's und eventuell Smartphone's.
          - automatisches Backup von sehr wichtigen Daten des Servers auf eine weitere externe Platte.
          - Es sollte mind. 2x2TB HDD's aufnehmen können (RAID nicht unbedingt)
          - später einrichten einer eigenen Cloud


Zu vernachlässigen sind dabei die Stromkosten.

Die Lautschärke sollte nicht zu krass werden obwohl das im Notfall auch noch gehen würde.
Allerdings könnte ich es dann nicht mehr per LAN an meine Easy-Box anschliessen da meine TAE und damit auch der Router im Wohnzimmer stehen.

Glaube das war es erstmal an Rahmenbedingungen.

Jetzt frage ich mich welche Art System diese Aufgaben wohl besser und einfacher bewältigt.
Und wenn Selbstbau, was für Komponenten wären dann angebracht und wie kompliziert wird die Einrichtung?

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Lt.Ford (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: NAS oder doch lieber Selbstbau in ITX-Größe?*

Ich stand vor 1-2 Monaten auch vor der Frage "Selbstbau oder NAS?", habe mich dann aber für ein NAS entschieden.
Die Entscheidung hab ich dann aber recht schnell bereut und habe mein NAS wieder zurückgeschickt ^^ (nach 1 1/2 Wochen).
Jetzt habe ich ein Selbstbau Mini-ITX System hier rumstehen und ich muss sagen: Es hat sich gelohnt 

Mit einem NAS ist man sehr stark an den Hersteller gebunden, soll heißen, dass man nur die Funktionen hat, die der Hersteller vorgibt / einbaut - und das sind meist nicht mal die, die man braucht ^^
Der einzige Vorteil eines NAS' ist, dass es evtl. günstiger ist, als ein Eigenbau. Aber das war's dann eigentlich auch schon.

Mit einem Eigenbau hat man halt mehr Freiheiten (Betriebssystem, Software, usw).
Wirklich arg leise sind die meisten NAS auch nicht, da 60mm Lüfter verbaut werden (manchmal auch 80mm).

Also, wenn Geld "keine Rolle" spielt, dann bau dir ein eigenes System. Dazu kommt noch der Spaß beim Zusammenbau


----------



## Speeedy (17. Juni 2012)

Was für ein NAS hattest du den wenn ich fragen darf?
Dachte eigentlich das die Kisten für 170-250€ von Synology und Qnap wo 2 Platten rein passen schon so alles wichtige können.
Auch was wake on lan und so angeht da weiß man ja auch nicht immer sicher ob das das Mainboard vom Selbstbau mitmacht..
Allerdings wäre das wohl auch nebensache wenn er eh 24/7 falten  soll.
Was kann man als Betriebssystem empfehlen damit auch f@h funktioniert? Eventuell auch big?


----------



## ShadowAMD (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: NAS oder doch lieber Selbstbau in ITX-Größe?*

Hey, 

also ich hab in letzter Zeit 2 NAS Systeme getestet, eins billiges von LIDL(1,5 TB, Single HDD, 100 €) und ein Buffalo NAS(1 TB, doppel HDD im RAID 1, ca. 250€), sie waren beide nicht schlecht, wo bei das Buffalo besser ist. 

Für das was du vor hast würde ich 100 % zu einem Minni-Server greifen, da die meisten NAS Geräte eine zu schwache CPU für Netzwerkstreaming haben und wenn du dann nebenbei noch andere Sachen machen möchtest, wird es auch einem NAS eng, hinzu kommt, das die CPU bei einem NAS keine großen Transferraten im Netzwerk ermöglicht, ich gehe hier einmal von 1Gbit Netz aus, ein Nas hat meisten eine Copy-Rate von 30 Mbit/s wenn du aber einen kleinen Server hast mit stärkerer CPU dann geht da schon mehr, klar irwann sagt auch die HDD Stop ! 

Wenns um das Thema Cloud geht, da bin ich selber auch am Überlegen und da ist es sinnvoll wenn du einen Server nimmst, da du dort mehr möglichkeiten hast. Stichwort wäre hier evtl. auch VPN. Hier kannst du dir auch einmal folgenden Thread ansehen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-und-netzwerk/221789-buffalo-nas-als-cloud-nutzen.html

Zu F@H kann ich leider nichts sagen, das mache ich noch nicht, aber ich werde es mir demnächst einmal ansehen.


----------



## Sturmi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: NAS oder doch lieber Selbstbau in ITX-Größe?*

Anstatt was selber zu bauen kannste dir auch mal sowas hier anschaun : HP ProLiant MicroServer N40L, Turion II Neo N40L, 2GB RAM, 250GB (658553-421) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ShadowAMD (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: NAS oder doch lieber Selbstbau in ITX-Größe?*

Das wäre bestimmt auch interresant, beim selberbau hat man größere auswahl, auch was den Preis angeht, man sollte aber beim kauf auf 24h Dauerbetrieb achten, also das die Hardware dafür ausgelegt ist.


----------



## K3n$! (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: NAS oder doch lieber Selbstbau in ITX-Größe?*

Ein NAS wird wohl kaum für F@H geeignet sein. 
Für alles andere reicht ein NAS vollkommen aus und so langsam sind die Dinger nun auch wieder nicht. 
Mein NAS, dass ich vor ein, zwei Monaten gekauft habe (Zyxel NSA310 für rund 52€), ist relativ schnell und leise. 
Ich streame per LAN die Sachen über die BluRay-Player auf den Fernseher oder via WD TV Live und das funktioniert 1a.
Geschwindigkeiten liegen so bei 35-40Mb/s (280-320Mbit/s), was für mich völlig akzeptabel ist, wenn man den Preis beachtet. 

Und das ist eben nur das Einstiegsmodell. 
Wenn du das vier oder fünfache ausgibst, wird das ganze natürlich deutlich besser sein. 

Vorteil beim NAS: 
- Preis
- Einrichtung
- Bedienbarkeit

Vorteile vom (Mini-)Server:
- Performance
- Flexibilität
- Einsatzmöglichkeiten
- Aufrüstbarkeit

Wenn du F@H nutzen möchtest, führt m. E. kein Weg an einem Server vorbei.
Das ganze kann dann auch unter Linux laufen.


----------



## HorseT (18. Juni 2012)

Ich würde auch Selbstbau-Variante greifen. Mir ist vor knapp 2Monaten ein Plastikteil am NAS abgebrochen. Das ist nun irreparabel und somit für die Tonne.

Beim Selbstbau kannst du Strompreise Komponenten wählen, Erweiterbarkeit ist besser - genügend SATA-Ports vorausgesetzt - und du hast mehr verfügbare Dienste. Außerdem sind wirklich gute NAS-Systeme ab 250€ zu finden. Für den Preis hast du dir auch ein eigenes zusammengebaut.


----------



## Speeedy (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: NAS oder doch lieber Selbstbau in ITX-Größe?*

Danke erstmal an alle für die vielen recht schnellen Antworten. 

Das ein NAS kein F@H hinbekommt war mir fast klar. 
Es war auch eher so gemeint dass, ich zwischen NAS und Selbstbau schwanke und wenn eurer Meinung nach ein Selbstbau für alles was ich vor habe (abgesehen vom F@H) besser ist oder gleich gut und dabei günstiger/wesentlich einfacher. Dann würde ich, wenn ich mir schon selbst was bastel und das dann den ganzen Tag läuft. Es auch gern so bauen das es nebenbei zum falten genutzt werden kann.
oder wenn es aber heißen würde: "Naja Selbstbau ist auch nicht viel teuerer als NAS, dabei aber leistungsfähiger und von der Einrichtung jetzt auch nicht viel komplizierter."
Dann wäre halt auch der Bastelinstinkt in mir geweckt. 
Wobei ich mich frage ob dann auch Software technisch noch kosten kommen würden.

Wenn es aber heißen würde das ein Selbstbau locker das doppelte kostet und recht kompliziert wird beim einrichten, dabei aber die Mehrleistung kaum zu merken sein wird bei dem was ich vor habe, dann kann ich auch auf das F@H verzichten. Wäre halt nur netter Nebeneffeckt um die Rechenleistung auch voll zu nutzen.


----------



## K3n$! (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: NAS oder doch lieber Selbstbau in ITX-Größe?*

Also die Power ist beim HomeServer natürlich deutlich besser. 
Kosten für Software hast du null, solang du Linux nutzt, was sehr zu empfehlen wäre. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle wahrscheinlich eher zum Selbstbau-HomeServer greifen.


----------



## Timsu (18. Juni 2012)

Ein weiterer Vorteil einen Selbstbaudatenspeichers ist die schnelle Datenübertragung(Möglichkeit zu mehr als 1gbit/s), die deutlich höhere Datensicherheit sowie Vielfältige Aufgabenbereiche durch Virtualisierung, außerdem sind auch 10 Festplatten kein Problem, zusätzlich kann man praktische 19" Gehäuse nutzen.


----------



## ShadowAMD (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: NAS oder doch lieber Selbstbau in ITX-Größe?*

Da ich die Möglichkeit über einen MSDN Zugang habe, würde ich es vermutlich auf Windows Basis machen, ist aber vom Preis her extrem, Linux is da eine gute alternative, deswegen würde mich das auch sehr interessieren.

Mach dir doch am besten einfach einmal eine Liste mit Pro und Contra für ein Minni-Server, überlege dir ob du in brauchst und was du damit machen könntest, und nachher auch sehr wahrscheinlich umsetzt.

Wenn de dir ein paar Gedanken gemacht hast, kannste diese Liste einmal posten und man könnte dann über die Hardware diskutieren.


----------



## fotoman (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: NAS oder doch lieber Selbstbau in ITX-Größe?*



Speeedy schrieb:


> "Naja Selbstbau ist auch nicht viel teuerer als  NAS, dabei aber leistungsfähiger und von der Einrichtung jetzt auch  nicht viel komplizierter."


Wie gut kennst Du Dich denn mit Linux  aus, um die Kosten nicht noch höher zu treiben? Sonst ist wohl noch eine Windows Homeserver-Lizenz nötig (ab 40 Euro).



Speeedy schrieb:


> Dann wäre halt auch der Bastelinstinkt in mir  geweckt.


Bei einem 2-Bay NAS/Server dürfte dies wohl der  einzig echte Vorteil sein, falls man auch die Kosten in die Entscheidung mit einbezieht (von der Zeit garnicht erst zu reden).



Speeedy schrieb:


> dabei aber die Mehrleistung kaum zu merken  sein


Welche Mehrleistung sprichst Du hier denn an? Mein QNap  TS-412 schafft (ohne RAID) so um die 40 MB/s schreibend und 60 MB/s  lesend, der alte Atom 330 PC war da auch nicht langsamer, mit den  passenden Platten vermutlich sogar schneller (alles mit GBit-Netzwerk).

Bis ich den Atom aber
(a) leise gehabt hätte
(b) 4 Platte drin gehabt hätte (meine Mindestanfoderung 6-8 wären mir lieber gewesen)
(c) Linux soweit gewesen wäre, daß auch iSCSI und alle anderen Serverdienste nach meinen Wünschen funktioniert hätte (FreeNAS ist für mich seit dem Zwang für eine extra Platte fürs System keine Alternative mehr).
hätte mich das ganze nochmal 1-2 Tage und ein paar hundert Euro  gekostet. Da war das TS-412 für mich effektiver und billiger. Es ist  trotz 4 Platten noch recht leise. Einzig die Bootzeiten sind  unverschämt lange (wozu muß mein NAS die 12-16 Stunden am Tag oder an den  Wochenenden laufen, an denen ich schlafe, ich garantiert nicht zu Hause bin und auch  alle Clients ausgeschaltet sind).



Timsu schrieb:


> die deutlich höhere Datensicherheit


Kannst Du das mal erklären? Ich nehme nicht an, daß Du ein HW RAID5 oder sowas aufbauen möchtest, mit dem die günstigen NAS überfordert sind bzw. es per HW nicht bieten. Da kostet aber auch der Kontroller (Ersatz für den möglichen Defekt nicht vergessen) mal locker soviel wie ein fertiges NAS. Alternativ kann man das Geld natürlich auch in die CPU des Servers stecken, das hat dann mit erhöhter Datensicherheit aber nichts zu tun und steigert im Vergleich zum NAS nur die Performance. Meine EXT4-formatierten Platte (leider war kein NTFS mit Übernahme der alten Daten auf den Platten möglich) kann ich genauso am PC auslesen, wenn die NAS-HW mal ausfallen sollte.

Damit fallen mir allenfalls noch Zusatzfetatures ein, die man mit einem NAS nicht realisieren kann, die aber MS leider teilweise wieder aus dem WHS 2011 geworfen hat (insb. den DriveExtender).


----------



## Timsu (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: NAS oder doch lieber Selbstbau in ITX-Größe?*



fotoman schrieb:


> Wie gut kennst Du Dich denn mit Linux  aus, um die Kosten nicht noch höher zu treiben? Sonst ist wohl noch eine Windows Homeserver-Lizenz nötig (ab 40 Euro).
> Um ein Samba Server auf Ubuntu aufzusetzen oder eine fertige NAS Distri zu nehmen sind nun wirklich keine besonderen Linuxkenntnisse erforderlich
> Bei einem 2-Bay NAS/Server dürfte dies wohl der  einzig echte Vorteil sein, falls man auch die Kosten in die Entscheidung mit einbezieht (von der Zeit garnicht erst zu reden).
> 
> ...


Hab gleich mal reingeschrieben, sorry für die Farbe


----------



## fotoman (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: NAS oder doch lieber Selbstbau in ITX-Größe?*

Um das ganze nicht in eine Unix vs. Windows Diskussion ausarten zu lassen schenke ich mir die Kommentare lieber. Es gibt nunmal auch Anwender, die lieber alles per Konfig-Oberfläche und/oder vorkonfiguriert haben möchten und auch bereit sind, dafür Geld auszugeben. Meine privaten Erfahrungen mit Linux genügen mir jedenfalls um so ein System keinem zu empfehlen, der sich so wenig wie möglich mit sowas beschäftigen möchte.

"durch NIC Trunking oder Infinibandverkablung kommt man sicherlich auf 250 MB/S"
Womit man dann endgültig Lichtjahre vom Ausgangsposting (NAS/Homeserver im Heimbereich) entfernt ist. Seltsam ist es schon, daß ich selbst zwischen zwei i7-2 mit jeweils SSD nicht auf 90 MB/s beim GBit-Netzwerk komme, wenn ich einfach nur von Win7 nach Win7 kopiere. Damit scheint entweder der Lenovo x220 oder das ASRock Pro3-M einen schrottigen Netzwerkchip zu besitzen oder mein DLink-Switch taugt nichts.

"alternativ gebrauchte HW-Raid Karten aus Ebay"
Sowas hat nun absolut nichts mehr mit Datensicherheit zu tun. Fällt ein HW-Controller aus muß man in der Regel entweder exakt den selben Controller nochmals haben/beschaffen können (möglichst inkl. identischer Firmware-Version) oder ein vollständiges Backup besitzen. Die Vermeidung dieses Backups ist aber gerade für viele Leute im Heimbereich der Grund, überhaupt an RAID zu denken. Egal, was man sicherheistechnisch von diesem Ansinnen halten mag.

Beim Rest hatte ich ja deutlich geschrieben "Bis ich den Atom aber....". Das war alles nur auf meine vorhandene HW bezogen, die ich quasi gesamthaft hätte austauschen müssen. Das alte Intel-Atom MoBo hat nunmal nur zwei SATA-Anschlässe, die mir die letzten 3 Jahre auch genügt haben. Trotzdem würde ich mir aus heutiger Sicht schon beim Kauf überlegen, ob die aktuellen Anforderungenn an ein NAS auch in ein paar Jahren noch ausreichen (hier wird ein NAS für 2 Platten gesucht). Selbst für einen MiniITX-Server bzw. dessen Gehäuse kann diese Überlegung interessant sein.

Danke für den Tip zu Openindiana, das werde ich mir mal ansehen. Obwohl das wohl eher ein "normales" OS ist, das man auch als Fileserver verwenden kann (und dazu wohl erst mal alles so konfigurieren muß, wie man es braucht und möchte). Zusammen mit napp-it könnte es durchaus interessant werden.


----------



## Timsu (19. Juni 2012)

Die HW Raid Karten sollen für die zusätzlichen SATA Ports zuständig sein, dass, RAID die Datensicherheit nicht erhöht ist mir klar.
Und NIC Trunking kostet 20 für die Netzwerkkarte 20 und für den Switch etwa 70.
Zwar nicht günstig, aber definitiv nicht unbezahlbar.
Infiniband ist da schon eine Ecke teurer, aber schau mal ins Luxx, da haben sich dass auch einige Leute aus gebrauchter Hardware aufgebaut


----------



## Falk (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: NAS oder doch lieber Selbstbau in ITX-Größe?*

Ich persönlich stand auch vor der Entscheidung und habe mich dann für einen HP Microserver N36L (aktuell ist der oben genannte N40L) entschieden. Warum? Das Teil hat für eine NAS-Lösung mehr als genug Leistung (ich benutze FreeNAS 8.x mit ZFS (RAIDZ, entspricht einem RAID5)) mit vier HDDs (4x 2 TB, noch vor der Krise gekauft ) Das RAID ist dabei Software und würde auch auf jedem anderen Board mit vier SATA-Anschlüssen funktionieren. Mit 8 GB RAM hat das ZFS-Filesystem auch genug Platz für Caches etc.

Was leider fällig war: der Lüfter musste gegen etwas leiserer getauscht werden. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCMMIQzBEvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Theoretisch würde auch noch eine Grafikkarte reinpassen, die dann Folding@Home übernehmen könnte, aber dann geht der Stromverbrauch zu sehr nach oben.


----------



## Speeedy (20. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich habe ich nur Angst das es unnütz sehr viel teurer werden könnte, selbst was zu bauen und ich kann nicht einschätzen wie kompliziert das mit Linux wird.
Ich habe nämlich noch nie mit Linux gearbeitet, da ich zwar Interesse aber nie einen Grund dafür hatte.
Wäre ja dann aber auch mal ein Guter Anlass sich damit zu beschäftigen. Will halt nur nicht am Ende dran verzweifeln. Aber im Notfall gibt es ja immernoch die nette PCGH-community.  


@Falk: Wäre es nicht sinnvoller den  Server gleich mit stärkerer CPU statt extra GPU zu bauen?


----------



## Falk (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: NAS oder doch lieber Selbstbau in ITX-Größe?*

Wenn ich nicht falsch liege sind die GPU-Clients für Folding@Home deutlich schneller als CPU. Abgesehen davon würde ich mit Rücksicht auf den Stromverbrauch eh kein Folding@Home auf der Kiste laufen lassen, die 35W sind schon genug Stromverschwendung (unter FreeNAS geht bisher noch kein Wake-On-Lan, jedenfalls nicht im HP N36L)


----------



## Speeedy (20. Juni 2012)

Stromverbrauch ist mir egal.
Aber haben CPU's nicht mehr PPD als GPU's? Und eine CPU brauche ich sowieso. 
Mir ist eher wichtig PPD/Anschaffungspreis & Lautstärke.
Und wenn ich es gleich richtig dick baue könnte ich (wo schon mal linux drauf ist) ja auch gleich big falten... 
Sorry das ich OT werde, das kann ich ja dann auch noch mal in der F@H Abteilung ansprechen.


----------



## Special_Flo (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: NAS oder doch lieber Selbstbau in ITX-Größe?*



> Sorry das ich OT werde, das kann ich ja dann auch noch mal in der F@H Abteilung ansprechen.



Bei 24/7 Folding ist die CPU besser beim PPD/Watt. Da ein i5 2500k mit ca. 80Watt --> ca. 20k ppd macht.
Bei 10/7 Folding ist die GPU doch etwas besser da du keine "Deadlines" einhalten musst. --> GTX470 ca. 15k ppd

mfg Flo

P.S. also entweder richtig dick --> i5 2500k oder i7 2600k fürn server.


----------



## Speeedy (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: NAS oder doch lieber Selbstbau in ITX-Größe?*

Ja in die Richtung i5 2500k gingen meine Gedanken auch schon, da ich ja vor habe das Ding 24/7 laufen zu lassen.
Aber der 3570k ist ja auch nicht grad viel teurer als der 2500k oder ist der wieder nicht so geeignet?
Müsste ich mir halt mal durchrechnen wo ich dann vom Preis her hinkomme und ob mir die F@H Punkte den Aufschlag wert sind.


----------



## Speeedy (21. Juni 2012)

Würde es den mehr Sinn machen mit einem i5 2500k oder einem gleich treueren Xeon zu arbeiten?

Hab mich grad versucht in einem anderen Artikel hier in die Materie rein zu lesen was die Software angeht. Ist aber alles recht umfangreich was man da so machen kann und sollte.

Über verschiedenste VM für alle möglichen Zwecke oder ESXI wo man ja scheinbar auch Hardware seitig einiges zu beachten hat.

Gibt es zu diesen Themen einen Guide oder ähnliches den man sich mal ansehen könnte, irgendwas Einsteiger freundliches?


----------



## Timsu (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: NAS oder doch lieber Selbstbau in ITX-Größe?*

Kannst dir ja mal folgenden Thread durchlesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/218268-home-server-zusammenstellung.html
Wenn du es günstiger willst, kannst du ein günstigeres Mobo ohne ECC nehmen.


----------



## Speeedy (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: NAS oder doch lieber Selbstbau in ITX-Größe?*

 Das war der andere Artikel den ich las und der mir  in die Augen trieb. 

Na ja werd wohl noch ne Weile daran zu knabbern haben.   

Hab grad noch mal ein bisschen am PC gelesen (vorhin nur mit Smartphone) seh jetzt schon ein wenig mehr durch als vorhin.

Vorin liegen die Vorteile eines  *Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 *gegenüber eines ca. gleich teueren *i5 2500k *bzw. *i5 3570k?
*


----------



## ShadowAMD (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: NAS oder doch lieber Selbstbau in ITX-Größe?*

schau dir mal den wiki eintrag n, steht sweit alles wichtige drin, wo die unterschiede liegen, in den großen servern sind ja auch immer xeon cpus drin. 

Intel Xeon

Denk aber dran, ein Xeon, braucht evtl. auch ein anderes Board.


----------



## Timsu (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: NAS oder doch lieber Selbstbau in ITX-Größe?*

Eigentlich läfut ein Xeon auf normalen Consumer Boards. 
Xeon unterstützt mit dem entsprechenden Board ECC RAm.
In den großen Servern sind allerdings die 8 oder 10 Kern Xeon drin, die übersteigen allerdings bei weitem das Budget und sind auch auf einem anderen Sockel.


----------



## ShadowAMD (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: NAS oder doch lieber Selbstbau in ITX-Größe?*



Timsu schrieb:


> Eigentlich läfut ein Xeon auf normalen Consumer Boards.
> Xeon unterstützt mit dem entsprechenden Board ECC RAm.
> In den großen Servern sind allerdings die 8 oder 10 Kern Xeon drin, die übersteigen allerdings bei weitem das Budget und sind auch auf einem anderen Sockel.


 

das meinte ich ja, hatte nicht darüber nachgedacht das der TE nur en kleinen Xeon nimmt


----------

